# Demo: Head Peak 88, Volkl AC50 & Mantra



## Edd (Jan 13, 2010)

Had a pretty fantastic day at Cannon today.  It was the first time there this year so after a morning of skiing in mostly sunshine and almost no winds I checked out the new pub.  They did a wonderful job; it was way better than I expected.  Then, on a whim, I demoed skis.

Me: 5' 11" 183 lbs

Current skis in use: Dynastar L8Ks, K2 PEs

Head Peak 88 (175): I've never skied Heads, but I'm aware of alot of love for the Monster series, for which the Peak series is the replacement.  Since I'm looking for a wider and more ice capable ski than my current ones, I tried the 88s.  I've read one layer of metal has been removed for the Peaks, with mixed reviews.  I immediately felt comfortable on these.  They were cooperative and stable with a good snow feel.  Cannon was blasting all day on a couple of trails so there was soft manmade for the taking.  Paulies Folly was all soft ungroomed snow with mild bumps and some severe ones on the left, which I avoided.  The Heads did well on the soft snow.  I would love to hit a powder day on these.  Cannon, however, is always good for some very scratchy terrain somewhere.  The Heads just didn't have the bite I was looking for; they MAY be 5-10% better than my L8Ks.  In the end, I decided there was nothing these could do (including powder) that the L8Ks couldn't.  I was surprised a bit because the Monster series is known for good edge grip.  I don't think the Peak 88s are up to that.  There are skinnier versions and I'd be curious to try those.

Volkl AC50s (177): So you've seen these everywhere for the last couple of seasons.  I've never skied the AC series but read plenty.  I'm not into strict carving so I never considered them seriously.  Sweet Jesus, these things have incredible grip!  I really wasn't leaning forward at first and they were holding on some icy terrain.  On a run down Rocket I started leaning forward and Holy Moley they came alive!  They inspired irrational confidence and, on another run down Zoomer, I approached speeds I'm not comfortable with.  The skis were fine but I was not.  You can release the tails, if you like, without being punished.  That's not to say there isn't negative feedback but I would say these skis are more forgiving than you'd imagine.  So I tried the soft stuff on Paulies; and there it was: the downside.  Through the soft bumps I got worked.  The stiffness just kept biting back at me. Pretty much, this time, what you WOULD expect from a ski that carves like this.  If I'm in the market for a total hard snow ski, these are at the top of the list but not what I'm after now.

I was tired, but the guy in the shop pushed me to try some Mantras.  They only had the 170s though, which I felt was one size too short.  He pointed out that they'd still give me an idea if I liked them or not.  Right he was, but I had skied a friend's set a few years ago..only for 2 runs though.  

Volkl Mantra (170): Wow. I loved the ski.  Very responsive yet damp.  Strong edge grip, not like the AC50s but confidence inspiring.  A turn radius I can control with minimal negative feedback but I feel comfortable with the natural radius (at 170, at least).  I didn't have the energy for more Paulies bumps but I toured through plenty of available snow whales (I dig skiing fresh manmade) and the Mantras were fun as hell.  I liked them a few years ago but I was very surprised how much fun I had; I was dog tired too.

A guy at Al's Ski Barn told me since I didn't like the 186 Line Prophet 90s than I wouldn't like the Mantra.  Fully wrong there.  It makes me wonder more than ever what shorter Prophets ski like.  

End of reviews.  Visit Cannon.  Ski hard.  Drink a Sierra Nevada on tap in the new bar.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 13, 2010)

Peak 88 is totally a different ski without that extra layer.  I ski noting but the Monster 88's now.  With a sharp edge, they hold as well as my i races or Supsershape's.  I looking to pick up another paor since they ruined the Peak 88's.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 13, 2010)

Edd said:


> Visit Cannon.  Ski hard.  Drink a Sierra Nevada on tap in the new bar.


And pay $7 (including a tip).

:beer:


----------



## Damato (Jan 13, 2010)

Edd said:


> Volkl AC50s (177): So you've seen these everywhere for the last couple of seasons.  I've never skied the AC series but read plenty.  I'm not into strict carving so I never considered them seriously.  Sweet Jesus, these things have incredible grip!  I really wasn't leaning forward at first and they were holding on some icy terrain.  On a run down Rocket I started leaning forward and Holy Moley they came alive!  They inspired irrational confidence and, on another run down Zoomer, I approached speeds I'm not comfortable with.



I am with you.  I demo'ed the 177 at Wildcat this past Saturday and these things rip!  "Irrational confidence" is a great description.  I had to throttle back at one point thinking if I go down it is gonna suck.  Found the AC30's in 177 still had great edge grip, felt more lively and were more bump friendly.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 13, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> And pay $7 (including a tip).
> 
> :beer:



Cannon has ascended to the $6 pint?


Only had a couple, but I appreciate the $4 pints at Ragged.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 13, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Cannon has ascended to the $6 pint?
> 
> 
> Only had a couple, but I appreciate the $4 pints at Ragged.


Yea. The new bar is sweet. But I have never ever paid more than $5 for a pint and I consider $4 standard for a bar's best offering. $6 a pint is steeper than Boston! :angry: Really, it is the only bad thing about Cannon's new bar. But is a REALLY REALLY bad thing. :angry:


----------



## roark (Jan 13, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> $6 a pint is steeper than Boston!



When was the last time you were in Boston?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 13, 2010)

roark said:


> When was the last time you were in Boston?



yeah most Boston bars these days are getting $5 for a Budweiser, $6 for a Sam Adams and more than that for something 'nice'.  

That's not to say that you can't find a $3.50 pint of Sam in the city, but I bet the average price for a pint sold is in the $6-$7 range currently.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 13, 2010)

roark said:


> When was the last time you were in Boston?


Last month but I bought a mixed drink since the beer selection sucked. But, yea, good point. It has been a few years since I ordered a beer in Boston. Sometimes I forget how long it has been... Doh!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 13, 2010)

Edd said:


> Volkl AC50s (177): Sweet Jesus, these things have incredible grip!  I really wasn't leaning forward at first and they were holding on some icy terrain.  On a run down Rocket I started leaning forward and Holy Moley they came alive!  They inspired irrational confidence and, on another run down Zoomer, I approached speeds I'm not comfortable with.  The skis were fine but I was not.



My Jet Fuel's have that same grip, but I wouldn't say they are as confidence inspiring.  I've also been hitting speeds I'm not real comfortable with as well. I've been working on trying to control that somewhat.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice writeup Edd! I'm itching to try the AC50's. I can rip pretty good on my HotRods, but if it's a little scratchy, I get some chatter up by the tips at high speed.


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 14, 2010)

yeah thanks from me also.  Been toying with the idea of checking out the AC50s.  Heard good things about them.  Interesting take on the Mantras.  I've got a pair of stiff BRO's on a 188 or 190 and I thought the Mantras would be similar (although the BRO's have no sidecut).  Maybe thats wrong.  I'll have to also check them out.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 14, 2010)

Great take on the Volkls.  Never skied on the Heads.

Loved the grip on the AC 50's.  My Mantras are almost as good but not quite.  You can still tell the difference.  

If I had the cash, I would have gone with a pair of both, but ultimately went with the latter.  I am still trying to hunt down a pair of cheap 50's from last season.


----------



## Edd (Jan 14, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> If I had the cash, I would have gone with a pair of both, but ultimately went with the latter.



I think you made the right call with the Mantras.  My buddy has been on nothing else for like 4 seasons.  Now I understand why.


----------



## Edd (Jan 14, 2010)

Puck it said:


> I ski noting but the Monster 88's now.  With a sharp edge, they hold as well as my i races or Supsershape's.



I've gotta try a set of those.  How do you like them in powder, trees, and bumps?


----------

